# Russian Spanish Potato Salad (Ensaladilla Rusa)



## Sagittarius (May 24, 2017)

RUSSIAN ( SPANISH ) POTATO TUNA SALAD 
(ENSALADILLA RUSA ) 


Belgian Chef, Lucien Olivier, had created this salad which was documented in a book called:  El Libro de La Casa ( The Woman´s Guide to Keeping House) at the end of the Spanish Civil War, 1939.  

HERE IS THE  RECIPE WITH MY ADAPTATIONS .. 

INGREDIENTS FOR 8 PEOPLE: 

2 1/4 pounds of potatoes 
1 pound of carrots 
1 pound of fresh green beans
1 tablespoon of capers 
1/2 fresh sweet peas in pods 
3 hard boiled eggs ( separate whites for salad from the yolks for decoration garnish ) 
1 clove of gariic FOR THE MAYONAISE  ( to taste depending on your palate )
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
1 Cup or 2 to 3  cans of Tuna Fish Packed in Evoo drained 
10 Ml.   White Wine Vinegar 
EXTRA CARROT FOR RIBBONS TO DECORATE THE SALAD 

INGREDIENTS FOR HOME MADE MAYONAISE FOR THIS SALAD:

3/4 CUP   Spanish Evoo 
1 Egg ( uncooked )
1 /2 of a  Lemon - for its Juice 
1 CLOVE GARLIC MINCED ( TO TASTE ) 
COMBINE THESE 3 INGREDIENTS TOGETHER IN A FOOD PROCESSOR or WHISK IN A METAL BOWL BY HAND.  SLOWLY POUR INTO A DRIZZLE THE EVOO. WHISK TOGETHER ..   


1 )  You will need a few sauce type or stock pots for the boiling process of the potatoes,  the sweet peas, the carrots and the green beans in salted water ..  When boiling process is finished,  drain well ..  And combine all in a glass bowl ..  OF COURSE, take the peas out of pods or if you wish, you can use frozen vegetables .. 

2)   IN A LARGE GLASS BOWL:  place all the veggies which were diced in tiny cubes and the sweet peas.  One may add shallot or leek or a small onion if desired .. 

3) Now, add the Tuna fish and the whites of the hard boiled eggs chopped roughly into the glass bowl .. 

4)  WITH A LARGE WOODEN SPOON OR METAL,  mix the ingredients clock wise ..  

5)  Add the mayonnaise and the vinegar and continue the combining of all the ingredients. 

6)  THE TEXTURE IS:   THAT OF A TUNA OR EGG SALAD, NOT DRY BUT NOT TOO TOO CREAMY AND WET ..  

7)  Add the Capers and additional Mayonaise if needed, salt and freshly ground pepper ( black ).  Can also decorate with carrot ribbons for color .. 

Voila !   Chill in glass bowl for 2 to 3 hours in Refrigerator .. 

CAN BE SERVED:

1 ) As a salad decorated with crumbled egg yolk and green olives stuffed with  sweet red peppers or if you prefer with black olives ..  And ribbons of carrot .. 

2)  Serve as a spread on baguette "canapè slices " Which is Very Common in  Spanish  Tapas Bars across the country !  

3)  Can be served on a bed of a variety of lettuces with fresh tomato and an extra drizzle of Evoo and Vinegar ... 




ENJOY, 

Have a lovely day ..


----------



## dragnlaw (May 24, 2017)

Sounds lovely Sagittarius, I'm making note for this summer!  

With everyone on health kicks it is almost impossible to find oil packed tuna now a days.  Of course when you do find it, it's almost a dollar or two more!  But I dislike water packed very much and so ...  I buy it! Just don't enjoy it as often as I used to.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 24, 2017)

Dragnlaw, 

Thank you very much.  

Of course, one can adapt the recipe to how much tuna you would like to use.  

One can also substitute  chicken breast cubes too ..  Or lean  Prosciutto or Iberian Ham.  

Personally,  I am not a fan of  water packed tuna either and do not use it. 

Have a lovely day ..  Thanks again ..


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2017)

Where do all these "Russian" in the name come from? Black Russian, Russian salad, Russian this and Russian that.

Honestly, I have never, and I mean never even heard of green beans, living back in Russia. It did not exist. Same goes to many other items for some reasoned named Russian.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2017)

On the other hand salad Olivier is indeed very common on any Russian table. But it is not Russian salad. It was originally created by a French chef, he may have been of Belgian origin, but that is not how story goes in Russia, and it was created for the Tzars table, so it was pretty refine at the time, not so much during Soviet times when everything was problem to get. 
There was no tuna in it, btw. There are many versions of this salad. Most are heavy on meat, mostly cold cuts, but not salami only soft cold cuts, i.e. bologna, turkey, boiled chicken or cold leftovers, like the roast/roastbeef, for example. Fish products like crab meat or shrimp are accepted. Potato, carrots, mayonnaise, hard boiled eggs are must. Green peas (no peapods, never), cucumber, even pickles (brrrrr) and/or onion are optional. Green peas will be found 90% of the time, unless you are like my cousin who hates them.

The easiest recipe is to have all desired ingredients in equal amounts. Boiled the veggies. Cool it down, dice everything in a very small cubes, add salt to taste, mayo to taste, mix well, done.


P.S. If you Google salad Olivier you'll see many beautiful pictures of it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> [emoji2] Where do all these "Russian" in the name come from? Black Russian, Russian salad, Russian this and Russian that.
> 
> Honestly, I have never, and I mean never even heard of green beans, living back in Russia. It did not exist. Same goes to many other items for some reasoned named Russian.


I think the naming the drinks with "Russian" comes from the fact that they contain vodka. Back when these cocktails were invented, Americans didn't know much about Russia except that they ate cabbage, potatoes and borscht and drank lots of vodka.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I think the naming the drinks with "Russian" comes from the fact that they contain vodka. Back when these cocktails were invented, Americans didn't know much about Russia except that they ate cabbage, potatoes and borscht and drank lots of vodka.


:



 and Bears were walking up and down the streets


----------



## Sagittarius (May 25, 2017)

*Russian Spanish Salad Version*



CharlieD said:


> On the other hand salad Olivier is indeed very common on any Russian table. But it is not Russian salad. It was originally created by a French chef, he may have been of Belgian origin, but that is not how story goes in Russia, and it was created for the Tzars table, so it was pretty refine at the time, not so much during Soviet times when everything was problem to get.
> There was no tuna in it, btw. There are many versions of this salad. Most are heavy on meat, mostly cold cuts, but not salami only soft cold cuts, i.e. bologna, turkey, boiled chicken or cold leftovers, like the roast/roastbeef, for example. Fish products like crab meat or shrimp are accepted. Potato, carrots, mayonnaise, hard boiled eggs are must. Green peas (no peapods, never), cucumber, even pickles (brrrrr) and/or onion are optional. Green peas will be found 90% of the time, unless you are like my cousin who hates them.
> 
> The easiest recipe is to have all desired ingredients in equal amounts. Boiled the veggies. Cool it down, dice everything in a very small cubes, add salt to taste, mayo to taste, mix well, done.
> ...



Charlie D. 

Thank you very much for all your details and the classic Russian Salad or Olivier Salad. 

Note, that the Version I posted is The Spanish Version and it is served throughout the country as an appetiser and / or a " Tapa " on a canapé !  I will check out the Olivier Salad on line.   It is a very beautiful  salad.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 25, 2017)

*Nationaltiy Titles of Dishes*



GotGarlic said:


> I think the naming the drinks with "Russian" comes from the fact that they contain vodka. Back when these cocktails were invented, Americans didn't know much about Russia except that they ate cabbage, potatoes and borscht and drank lots of vodka.




Got Garlic, 

If we go back into the historical aspects of when a dish was originally served, many times, the dish is named after the Chef or the City in which it was prepared or the country as well.  

Do you know what an American   Napolean is ?  For example .. 

It is a French Pastry called:  Mille  Feuille .. 

A thousand layers .. 

VODKA:  I would lend myself to believing that this is true regarding the names of Cocktails too ..   Vodka Martini, Black Russian,  White Russian etcetra .. 

So, anyway,  supposingly a Belgian French Chef had prepared this salad for an event at the Palace, for the Czar .. 

France is just north of Spain, and the Government,  and the  Chefs in Spain obviously found this recipe and began to create it in 1939 just after the Spanish Civil War.  

Located on West 57th Street in Manhattan, for many many years, 
was the original Russian Tea Room  Restaurant.   Todate from what I know, as I have only been to NYC  for Travel Conventions,  is that the restaurant  is in the hands of new owners.  Its strategic location,  is next to The Carnegie Hall.  

Thus, many concert goers and the elite shoppers would go there for lunch and exquisite Russian Cuisine had become a fascination .. 

Have  a  lovely day ..


----------



## CakePoet (May 25, 2017)

https://alcoiama.wordpress.com/2010/06/26/ensaladilla/

I couldnt find a picture of  Ensaladilla Rusa that have eaten, it is always highly decorated like in this link.  I  do like it.

Charlie D, in Sweden lot of Russian recipe contains  beet root,  and  then there is Russian cones, which is lingon berry zefyr in cones.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Got Garlic,
> 
> If we go back into the historical aspects of when a dish was originally served, many times, the dish is named after the Chef or the City in which it was prepared or the country as well.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a great interest in food history. It's a fascinating subject.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2017)

Russians do use a lot of beets. I hate beets.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 25, 2017)

Charlie D:

I checked a million recipes for this salad and some people put gold beets in their´s .. I do not ..  

I have also seen celeriac in some recipes.  

BBC TV Recipes,  Epicurious, NY Times, Honest Cooking and tons of others, so I am going to do some research in Catalan, French and  Spanish and see what I come up with ..  

Goodnight ..  Thank you for visiting .. It is getting late here.  

22.30 ..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 25, 2017)

Got Garlic, 

Have a lovely afternoon.  

It is getting late here and I have to work this weekend.  

All my best for a lovely weekend.


----------



## CharlieD (May 28, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Charlie D:
> 
> I checked a million recipes for this salad and some people put gold beets in their´s .. I do not ..
> 
> ...




Obviously region of where salad (or any dish for that matter) is made is going to affect the recipe. This lovely Chinese lady spent Saturday with us, me being into food I had grilled her about recipes and chinese food and chinese food in America. She laughed, she said that they are nothing like real chinese food in China. None of it. I kind of knew that. I am sure the same with the salad.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 28, 2017)

Charlie D, 

Very true !  Italian food is so totally different outside of Italy as well.  

I had spoken to a Russian Chef in  Barcelona, and he told me, that the Olivier Salad is prepared with Smoked Salmon &  Caviar and it is a festive holiday dish ..  

The Russian Salad,  has millions of versions and yes, it is potato, carrots, sweet peas whether fresh, canned or frozen and hand made mayonaise, etcetra.   

Now, the original Russian also incorporated smoked ham.  Some recipes were noted. 

I am going to post the one,  the Russian Chef in Barcelona, had given me and provide him with a credit of course.  There are several Russian Restaurants in Barcelona, and the one we go to is quite enchanting old world Russia .. 

Have a lovely evening.  Thank you.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 28, 2017)

Cake Poet, 

Thank you very much for the photo link ..  Yes, it is a  beautiful  salad ..  

Each country has its version based on its local products ..  

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 28, 2017)

Wow! those salads from CakePoets link (thank you CP) are so "funtastic". Would _almost_ hate to dig into it and ruin the arrangement.  But my greedy taste buds would win over. 

That's a lot more patience than I have for presentation.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 29, 2017)

Dragnlaw,

Yes, absolutely stunning.  There are contests held in Spanish Bars for the best Russian Salad ..   It is a festive salad at homes,  however, it is served daily in Spain at Bars.  

Have a lovely day ..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 29, 2017)

Charlie D,

Definitely, there are as many versions of Russian Salad and the Olivier Salad as there are professional Chefs,  if not more  !!!

Thank you and have a lovely day.


----------

